

Interesting iOS app experiment: players tell app dev what game should become - epaga
http://itunes.apple.com/app/rocket-bits/id483589755?mt=8

======
coob
My prediction:

<http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Homer>

------
icebraining
The geek in me says he should set up a better system for receiving, voting and
discussing suggestions (a subreddit, maybe?).

The pragmatical man in me sees this is easier for both him and the users, and
it probably lets him ignore requests he doesn't want to oblige more easily.

------
CJefferson
Interesting experiment. My experience is that users don't actually know what
they want. The changes they want often break the game, or make it less fun.

Also as this is Apple, he can't do what I suspect would get the most votes,
which is "porn" ;)

------
mmahemoff
I can't help thinking this would work better on a platform with a faster
feedback loop, i.e. Android or a web app. Maybe starting there to get the game
right and then porting a polished version to iOS.

~~~
StavrosK
You mean because you can deploy more easily? Do you have to wait for Apple
approval on all the updates on the App Store?

~~~
sunsu
Lately, I've been experiencing update approval periods of about 2 business
days. This is definitely an improvement from what it used to be.

